# Alexander L'Estrange: On Eagles' Wings



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Tenebrae / Nigel Short / James Sherlock
Alexander L'Estrange: On Eagles' Wings

Release Date June 10, 2016
Duration01:11:53
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateApril 15, 2015 - April 17, 2015
Recording Location
St Jude's Church, Hampstead, London
St. Jude's Church, Hampstead, London, England

3


----------

